# Shields Sig



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Would anyone make me a Shields Sig.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I can make something when I get home. Atleast until someone comes up with something better lol


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks breh


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Thanks breh


No problem. Any suggestions? Specific pics or text? Color? Style? Boarder or no border?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate Jake Shields but I didn't do the Bisping one so I feel like I owe you. OU, get creative on this one


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Bresk, I want an awesome one


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> I hate Jake Shields but I didn't do the Bisping one so I feel like I owe you. OU, get creative on this one


I'll give it a shot. But it's not going to be anything you can't put to shame lol


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like them, any way you can add color of some sort to the second one just to see how it looks/?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

just cos 

you know i normally use a transperant background but for the jake shields one i accidentally selected the exact same blue.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

hahaha not liking the rainbow


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll slap something together real quick.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Real quick sig as I said, but I don't have a lot of time for sigs things these days.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

newer


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------

